# P N W 2013 Spring Rally



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

if we did the Spring Rally in Toppenish on Memorial Weekend would more of you be able to attend???

Need to know!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, we are held hostage by the kids being in school.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> if we did the Spring Rally in Toppenish on Memorial Weekend would more of you be able to attend???
> 
> Need to know!


Nope...annual camping trip with friends at Wickiup...and also the first trip of the year with the motorcycles...Zoom...Zoom.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, we can make it over the holiday weekend....


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> if we did the Spring Rally in Toppenish on Memorial Weekend would more of you be able to attend???
> 
> Need to know!


Nope...annual camping trip with friends at Wickiup...and also the first trip of the year with the motorcycles...Zoom...Zoom.








[/quote]

Wickiup! Spent about half my childhood camping there and at Detroit Reservoir.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

c'mon ! more replies!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> Yes, we are held hostage by the kids being in school.


Yes you could make it?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

That weekend doesn't work for us, but not sure what weekend does this far out. But a 3 day weekend for us is about ATVing or Boating now.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I think that would work...


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Yes, we are held hostage by the kids being in school.


Yes you could make it?
[/quote]

It's a possibility. I can't remember the last time we actually went camping over Memorial day. Have you considered over the 4th of July? The 4th is a Thursday so we could make a four day weekend out of it.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Memorial Day weekend wouldn't be so bad because we camp that weekend every year, however, I don't think we would be too keen on the idea of spending the holiday weekend at an RV park. We always like to go to one of the nice State Parks or something. We usually make that reservation 9 months in advance to get a nice site. but if everyone else decides it's a good idea, we could look into it. Hopefully next year will be a bit better of a year for us. We still haven't even gone out once this year. Yikes!!!

Kelly


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Memorial day isn't the best for us most of the time.

It is currently all about dog shows for us.







We are skipping a larger show to attend the 2012 Spring Rally.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> Yes, we are held hostage by the kids being in school.


Yes you could make it?
[/quote]

It's a possibility. I can't remember the last time we actually went camping over Memorial day. Have you considered over the 4th of July? The 4th is a Thursday so we could make a four day weekend out of it.
[/quote]

ugh...know how hot it is here in the July? haha!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Yes, we are held hostage by the kids being in school.


Yes you could make it?
[/quote]

It's a possibility. I can't remember the last time we actually went camping over Memorial day. Have you considered over the 4th of July? The 4th is a Thursday so we could make a four day weekend out of it.
[/quote]

ugh...know how hot it is here in the July? haha!
[/quote]

Well then move the location.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> Yes, we are held hostage by the kids being in school.


Yes you could make it?
[/quote]

It's a possibility. I can't remember the last time we actually went camping over Memorial day. Have you considered over the 4th of July? The 4th is a Thursday so we could make a four day weekend out of it.
[/quote]

ugh...know how hot it is here in the July? haha!
[/quote]

Well then move the location.
[/quote]

Toppenish is the most central location that works for most people. Now, about those SHROOMS!!!!


----------

